# [Kniffelig] Composite dynamisch tauschen



## SWTComposite (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier im Forum bereits einen sehr guten Hinweis zum Stacklayout bekommen und mir war es so möglich, Trees (SWT, kein Viewer) dynamisch zur Laufzeit zu wechseln.

Ich implementiere dazu seit geraumer Zeit die Undo / Redo Funktionen. Mein Problem wie folgt.
Ich halte mir zwei statische Stacks, die die Composites bewahren, mit den daraufliegenden Stacks.

Bzw. ist die Intention den Zustand des Composites zu wahren. Beim Hinzufügen des Stacks, klappt das auch wunderbar. Ändere ich jedoch an dem Baum, welcher auf dem Composite liegt, in meiner GUI etwas (Knoten entfernen zum Beispiel) dann wird auch innerhalb des Stacks der Baum auf dem zuvor dort gesicherten Composite aktualisiert auf den Baum, der in der GUI ist. Somit löst ein undo() nichts aus, da derselbe Baum geladen wird.

Seht ihr, warum es sich so verhält?


----------



## SWTComposite (31. Mai 2011)

"... mit den daraufliegenden Stacks ..." --> hier meine ich natürlich Composites mit den daraufliegenden Tree's


----------



## Gast2 (31. Mai 2011)

Dafür würde ich EMF verwenden siehe
http://www.java-forum.org/plattformprogrammierung/118748-swt-tree-austauschbare-trees-native-swt.html


----------

